# Sandy and April's-December waiting room



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, took a picture of Sandy tonight. She is four months along. Last year she had three. Wasn't as big as now, but was big. I bet she has 2 . She is due December 13. April is also four months along. I will post pictures of her this weekend. She had one kid last year for a FF. I hope she has 2 . She is due December 16. Hoping for all boys. Easier to take to the sale if they dont sell here than doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Hope the birth is textbook. :book:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

It's so weird to hear someone hope for all bucks lol..good luck can't wait to see pics..


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> It's so weird to hear someone hope for all bucks lol..good luck can't wait to see pics..


lol I know. I don't want to keep any more girls unless It is from My Mosa who is a registered Boer doeling. The other girls are not registered. The buck is also registered.

Pictures of April last night. She is a Boer cross. Her mama was a full Boer but daddy was a Boer X. She also lost her mucus plug yesterday and has a small udder.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sandy looks huge! Good luck with them both


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Pore Sandy, She is huge. Now she is having a hard time getting into the barn. Her belly is so low hanging that she rubs that step and her sides rub the door. Her and April are getting more and more miserable. You don't see them moving much. I make them walk around so they dont go stiff on me.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Sandy she is walking very slowly. She doesn't run anymore for the food. Two more weeks to go for her and two and a half for April. Getting excited. Cant wait.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Hope you get lots of little boys


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow those girls are big! Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to move girls today. My yearling horse is being a nasty brat and running and charging all the other animals. Especially April and Sandy. We will move them to the kidding barn. April has been loosening up in her ligament for a week now. Last night her udder went from a little one to OMG I better move her just in case she is anything like her mama,Early. Sandy is starting to get mushy in her ligaments as of last night. This is Ex, second kid crop with April, but first time with Sandy. I cant wait to see what we get.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like April is getting close! Keep us posted!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Was able to move both girls. Took a better look at Aprils udder. We still have time. April tonight is 147 days with pictures first three.
Sandy is at 140 days with pictures. Getting super excited.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy goat she is HUGE...Gosh i'm getting excited for you. I just love this part where they are close and your thinking is it today..is it today..ect..ect..lol..


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

8 more days for Sandy 11 more for April. Happy dance


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see what's in those bellies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Update please, the paint is huge- poor mamma hopefully any day.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, Update. Nothing going on. I am going to be home tomorrow to clean there barn area and I will take more pictures. So far here are yesterday pictures of the girls.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

SO, I fed this morning and was looking at the girls. Sandy is swelling up in the back end and April now has hay and straw stuck to her back end. Unfortunately I did not find my records form her last kidding. So I checked Sandy's which I found ripped up in the kid's drawer, and her hay stickiness started at 11am and she had kids on the ground at 2;30am the next morning. Not sure if April will have this for 10 days or what.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, Now April has white stuff coming from her. Not sure how long it will last. She has been very uncomfortable today. Kicking at her belly a lot and just staring off into space.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Exciting!! Good luck! Hopefully it's soon and smooth sailing!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

pierceingstarr said:


> OK, Now April has white stuff coming from her. Not sure how long it will last. She has been very uncomfortable today. Kicking at her belly a lot and just staring off into space.


I wonder if the girls mind these unglamorous, unflattering pics being out on the web--with their names attached even!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So her vulva is really long today and when she moves around it sways. The tip of it is red.I just checked her ligs and I can feel the bones under her tail head when I pinch. I dug and dug and I cannot find them. I will try again later. Another thing is she is standing up on things with hind end down. We shall see.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> I wonder if the girls mind these unglamorous, unflattering pics being out on the web--with their names attached even!


I know, poor things! :laugh:

Sounds like she's SUPER close! Prayed for a safe delivery! :hug:


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Udder is getting fuller. April started ramming the wall last night, just like she did last year. I remember that. She has a little thicker discharge. Her vulva looks to be hanging under her. I went and felt for ligs. again and I cannot find them. She doesn't want me to even look at her or even touch her. She is getting nasty. 
Sandy is changing pretty fast as well. I checked her yesterday morning and felt ligs. Later in the day I am checking again and they are soft. After a wile of watching she arched her back,neck up in the air and did a little grunt. She is very uncomfortable. Checked her ligs. last night and really mushy. Checked her this morning and I can almost wrap my fingers around her tail head. Her vulva is swollen and long.

Now the question: What does a contraction look like before they are ready to push?
Is the vulva different between goats because of breed?? April is Boer X with we think daddy has Alpine. Sandy Is Nubian/Boer.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

April is in labor we have more discharge and she has been getting up and down all day. Hopefully this time tomorrow we will have baby's. Sandy look like she is having contractions but no discharge.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! Prayers for a safe delivery :hug:


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Both girls look super tired. I am super tired. I have only gotten a few hours of sleep all weekend and these two week days. Thank goodness for coffee.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

a contraction looks kind of like the doe is raising her tail to poop(the whole tail head raises a little) but the kinda arches up and out- as they get closer to pushing the vulva sometimes sinks back a little maybe like a vacuum is created with all that space made from dilating and stretching) they'll often squat too and bow up during those stronger contractions at the end before pushing. 

I know you must be getting excited' can't wait to see what they have !


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have noticed Nubians and Boers seem to have be more lose and flabby in their pooch area.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Any new news? Hope you and the girls are resting with some cute little kiddos now...


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

nothing yet.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So I have know idea what April is doing. She had a lot of discharge the past few days and last night when she went pee she has a long string of clearish white discharge. She is at day 146
Sandy is at day 149. She has been having contractions I think. She can only wobble around.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Sandy is looking close! Good luck!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, So sandy lays down and every so often she grunts stretches and it looks like she might be pushing. She has been doing this since last night. Her udder looks so much bigger than in the picture that I just took a couple of hours ago. Still no discharge. She doesn't seem to be in any stress. She is still eating and drinking. April is just up and down and quiet. And don't touch her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you think she's pushing, you may want to check to see if the kids are stuck. You don't want her laboring too long without any progress.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like Sandy has Discharge. Its an off white color with white mixed with it. Keeping fingers crossed. Today is 150 for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if she is trying to push, maybe clean up, put on a rubber glove and with 2 fingers, check to see if she is open and be sure, all is well.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy had her kids today. Triplets. Pictures in the birth announcements.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

now we are waiting for April. two more days


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally Sunday. April should go in the next couple of hours. We have discharge. She is taking her sweet time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Be sure to let April know we're cheering for her to push those babies out without any trouble.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

First one was trouble. Her leg was stuck next to her head. Had to streighten her leg out. The second one was perfect. Two doelings. Pictures soon. This is her second time and not real sure what to do with both of them. One is a cinnamon/brown with a black dorsal on the back of the head and the other is a dark red head.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Good work April. Lucky girl has a brave and gentle goatie doula!


----------

